#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [討論] 大家想要辦烤肉會嘛?

## 小雪

雖然現在很熱
但是12月應該會很涼快
是想說等西恩從國外回來時辦個烤肉會
地點雪是想在木柵這裡的河邊
雪到實在查查那裡可以烤肉的地方
原本我家有地方可以烤的 但是我爸不肯
不過雪不知道要在那裡買材料
也不知道北部的獸 參加的意願
所以先問問

----------


## 拉魯

真好的說 要烤肉的說

可惜小犬寒假才會回北部去 現在只能在澎湖阿 (嘆

材料了話 其實可以簡便著找 看看大大要辦多大

如果是小型的 只要有烤肉爐 材料了話去市場找找就好嚕

(買大量之後再把費用明細給大家看就好了)

或者大大想要確認人數之後再去買套裝的也是可以

(不過可能會有吃不飽的現象)

----------


## 小雪

就是這樣才傷腦筋呀....
我是想先確定人數
我才能提早準備呀!
預定日期是12月21日
大家可以的先報名 以便準備
地點是

在小河邊

----------


## jtacrnk

http://maps.google.com.tw/maps?hl=zh...=lmc:panoramio

小小支援...(google實景空照版)
橋下看起來像沙洲的地方其實是水泥平台....

話說有稍微規劃如何前往嗎??
好象只有公車能到呢
(可以縮小一個圖層後點選周圍車站圖示)

----------


## 小雪

要前往的話 可以搭乘捷運到公館或是萬芳醫院站
搭程公車236至政大
步行10鐘就可到達
可以直些點選我的地圖就可以自由放大縮小了

----------


## 那岐

這邊是確定的活動了嗎?
確定之後別忘了告訴俺，我再來丟置頂讓大家都看到喔。

祝圓滿

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

敝狼住在台北 ((這是廢話嗎?....
所以應該是可以去囉 

那還請告知需要的物品或是材料
有比較確定的時間嗎? ((最好是假日...... 
這樣比較好安排

----------


## 小雪

> 這邊是確定的活動了嗎?
> 確定之後別忘了告訴俺，我再來丟置頂讓大家都看到喔。
> 
> 祝圓滿


我想應該不用頂至了
但是還是想耶= =
就像那那說的可以讓大家看到
但是有些問題
參與的程度好像並不像我想像的多
我發出來也有一段時間了
況且雪也不知道食物要在哪購買比較划算
而烤肉的地方是在小河邊
雖然已經跟附近的警察說過並且已經同意了
但是警察說 
還是怕有人檢舉
雪一直在找可以烤肉的地方
是有在考慮
在台北可能的話雪會換到陽明山吧
因為那裡才有烤肉區
就在等一下
雪也會換標題
讓更多獸進來看的
因為烤肉不是說烤就烤的
所以在等我努力規劃的結果吧(被打

----------

